# potomac ?????



## LimpFish (Apr 26, 2010)

hey semi new to the area never fished the potomac. i have a semi v hull 14 ft john boat with 8 hp . i live at fort mead whats the best place close to me to lauch from to fish safely for blue cats. i dont keep em i just want to catch one i hear they putt up a good fight. :fishing:


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

marshall hall


----------



## LimpFish (Apr 26, 2010)

thanks earl im gona look into it.


----------

